# Im Vietnam, Help me !!!



## duongcaothien (Dec 4, 2012)

I am currently in vietnam, the laws of the country do not allow.I want to buy seeds safe and reputable, make sure to seed information to Vietnam.Hope you tell me the address of the most prestigious seed bank.sincerely thank you.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 5, 2012)

click the logo banner above and order up

take care and be safe
:48:


----------



## duongcaothien (Dec 5, 2012)

thanks alot for 4u2sm0ke
can you  buy me 10 seed and send it to me, you put as 1 type rows khac. I will transfer money to you before you send seeds to me.please help me!!!!


----------



## duongcaothien (Dec 5, 2012)

4u2sm0ke!!!!
when the seeds send particles of Vietnam, What content will burn anything???.For the law of Vietnam is very difficult


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Dec 5, 2012)

Tell yual what my pilgrem friend how bout yual send me yur money and dont furget to include shipping  and I be sure to buy yur seed and send then yur way I PROMISE!  Oh yual might need to send a little extra just in case my paddle needs gas 

Idgut

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Dec 5, 2012)

Kiddin aside yual might be pokin yur stick to the wrongs fire pilgrem, not many folks here thick skulled I found. Hope yur trails find ya were ya need be.

BWD


----------



## pcduck (Dec 5, 2012)

Take a nature walk, you will find some.


----------



## duongcaothien (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks alot!!!! Thanks for your replys!!!
my english is poor, I can not understand the meaning that you want to say.I walked in this forum hoping to find one person speak Vietnamese but nobody.In vietnam are not allowed to transfer money abroad, to do it to prove a lot of things-almost impossible.
My biggest dream is that someone really nice, please give me 5 seeds, or I'll ask my friends to your overseas money transfer to you by my friend's account.
Thank you very much

[email protected]
YM= duongcaothien
FB= caothien canabis


----------



## pcduck (Dec 5, 2012)

Cao và hoan nghênh MP.T&#7889;t cho &#273;&#7871;n nay b&#7841;n &#273;ã phá v&#7905; quy t&#7855;c di&#7877;n &#273;àn c&#7911;a chúng tôi và cho v&#7883; trí c&#7911;a b&#7841;n v&#7899;i t&#7845;t c&#7843; m&#7885;i ng&#432;&#7901;i.N&#7871;u qu&#7889;c gia c&#7911;a b&#7841;n không cho phép chuy&#7875;n ti&#7873;n, làm th&#7871; nào b&#7841;n s&#7869; g&#7917;i ti&#7873;n cho h&#7841;t gi&#7889;ng?


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 5, 2012)

Wow Duck, how did you do that?


----------



## pcduck (Dec 5, 2012)

Google Translate

under more

Una rosa è solo una rosa, a meno che non sia Rosebud, allora è super speciale


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 5, 2012)

AWESOME!!! vey cool. and thanks by the way.


----------



## duongcaothien (Dec 5, 2012)

I'll ask my friends to your overseas money transfer to you by my friend's account. my friends in Canada,Austrilia,China,Finlan. i see that country 's law simple.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 5, 2012)

Vâng anh chàng n&#7871;u b&#7841;n có b&#7841;n bè &#7903; Canada, t&#7841;i sao không b&#7841;n ch&#7881; c&#7847;n dây h&#7885; ti&#7873;n, vì &#273;ó là m&#7897;t s&#7889; ti&#7873;n ph&#7841;t ngân hàng h&#7841;t gi&#7889;ng hùng m&#7841;nh ph&#7843;i có &#7903; Canada.

Nh&#432;ng n&#7871;u b&#7841;n nh&#7845;n m&#7841;nh trong h&#7879; th&#7889;ng dây &#273;i&#7879;n, tôi ti&#7873;n &#7903; &#273;ây là n&#417;i b&#7841;n có th&#7875; dây nó.&#272;ó là: G&#7917;i cho tôi t&#7845;t c&#7843; ti&#7873;n c&#7911;a b&#7841;n và nhanh chóng nh&#432; b&#7841;n s&#7869; không ph&#7843;i ong &#273;ây &#273;&#7875; period.com dài


----------



## duongcaothien (Dec 5, 2012)

*pcduck !!!! 
sorry, could you misunderstand me, I do not know the interpretation in English, Google Tran can not be literally translated.in short, I'm not a bad person.thank you*


----------



## pcduck (Dec 5, 2012)

Never said you were

What I said in short was, If you have friends in Canada have them get you the seeds since there are seed banks in Canada.

But if you insisted and sending money, to send me all your money and hurry, because I don't see you hanging around here long....:aok:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 5, 2012)

Last edited by pcduck : Today at 09:30 AM. Reason: seems like their English is better then their Vietnamese, in short 

:rofl: _**gigglesnarf**_


----------



## HemperFi (Dec 5, 2012)

When I was in Vietnam they had some really dank weed, cheap -- I'm sure if you ask Mamasan real nicely she will find you some seeds that are as good as you can find anywhere. Send me some of that weed, and I will love you long time 

Peace


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 5, 2012)

My buddies use to get all kinds of weed in Nam. Even sent Pics of them standing by fields of it.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm sure its not easy. But u can deff find some nice wild plants if u look hard enough


----------



## HemperFi (Dec 5, 2012)

It tooooo easy -- MamaSan, she know! 

I bought some of the best weed I have ever smoked from an 8 year old boy -- and he rolled the dubbie 

It is there, and it isn't hard to find -- ask for "kunsaw."

You do realize that this is someone's idea of a joke? I hope.

Peace


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 5, 2012)

duongcaothien said:
			
		

> thanks alot for 4u2sm0ke
> can you  buy me 10 seed and send it to me, you put as 1 type rows khac. I will transfer money to you before you send seeds to me.please help me!!!!


you bet buddy...please send money via paypal to

[email protected]

:rofl:


my moto is....take care and be safe....hey *Duck*...translate for me please


----------



## pcduck (Dec 5, 2012)

4u said:
			
		

> b&#7841;n &#273;&#7863;t c&#432;&#7907;c b&#7841;n ... xin vui lòng g&#7917;i ti&#7873;n qua paypal
> 
> Hicksgoing2banyou @ marijuanapassion
> 
> ...



My pleasure


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Dec 5, 2012)

Knew was pilgrem to wrong trail turned. Mr Leo be surfin connection or spammer makin to connection be what I read get go. Always look over shoulder and plan to way ifin yual have need to be safe. Love to all friend here.


BWD


----------



## duongcaothien (Dec 6, 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]Thanks to all my friends in this topic!!![/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]Shall I start like this: I'm sure you misunderstood me is one bad (???).you think I'm going to scam or begging some seeds???no, no, no.I'm not so bad.In Vietnam there are many seeds, I also tried several times, but the seeds planted in Vietnam never bloom, only the leaves and when smoking only lasted 10 minutes.even though I was prepared for planting, fertilizer, light, soil ...like on youtube, but still not better.so I'm trying to find a few seeds seedbank to hope for change.
I will find a way, I hope you do not misunderstand me, let's talk about marijuana as an art.
I love you and hope that this is going smoothly.
_(Above is the translation of Google Translate, hope you understand what I mean)_Thank you once again and wish you health!!![/FONT]




This is what I have done, but the quality is so bad:

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Dec 6, 2012)

Yual makin me feel bad now pilgrem good fur yual openin me eyes to maybe yur honest plea. Well ifin yual be true help and knowledge seeker may I suggest yual join a thread and gets yurself known to fire side before yual start askin fur free seed swappin money and such cause it aint goin to get ya nothin but lifted eyebrow pilgrem. Takes to lifes trails slow and get to knows yur surroundins and take yur stroll from there. Good luck to yur trails traveled pilgrem, hope yual find yur needs to the end.

BWD


----------



## pcduck (Dec 6, 2012)

duongcaothien said:
			
		

> .you think I'm going to scam or begging some seeds???no, no, no.



Really???



			
				duongcaothien said:
			
		

> My biggest dream is that someone really nice, please give me 5 seeds,





			
				duongcaothien said:
			
		

> can you buy me 10 seed and send it to me,





			
				duongcaothien said:
			
		

> My biggest dream is that someone really nice, please give me 5 seeds,



Sure doesn't look like it to me:confused2:


----------



## weedman13 (Mar 17, 2013)

Click my signature to see a list of seed shops. They ship to Vietnam and discreetly with stealth shipping


----------

